# need adivce for a buyer



## Krizzy31 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi,

in early march i purchased an encosure from a seller on this website. I was advised that it would be sent out in 7 days time.

After 2 weeks of waiting i enquired what the hold up was, and was told it should arrive mon or tues. 

Another week later, and im pretty upset, i email seller and inform him that no sign of tank, whats up? Can i have a refund?

2 weeks more and i get excuse after excuse. I bluntley say i want a refund as i have waited nearly 6 weeks. They reply no worries.

But, apparantley i have to wait for it to re-sell before they'll pay up?? any adivce, and i have everything documneted.
Thanks,
Krizzy31


----------



## freddy (Jun 10, 2007)

sue him :lol:


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 10, 2007)

Thats ridiculous, you shouldn't have to wait for them to re-sell. I think you might find, that them seeing this thread might hurry up your refund.


----------



## Krizzy31 (Jun 10, 2007)

*i wish*

really just want the cash back. a few people on this website recommended them. It was my first enclosure, so i have nothing still, after 3 months of having my license.


----------



## Krizzy31 (Jun 10, 2007)

Thats what im hoping, i will not name names just yet, i will wait till im a little bit more desperate.


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Name*

I would let them know that you plan to publicly name them on this forum if you are not satisfied within a week. Bet the money is soon returned.


----------



## mickousley (Jun 10, 2007)

mate after that i would name them so they dont rip off any one else
Mick


----------



## nuthn2do (Jun 10, 2007)

3 months wait and pushing a resell? If you don't name them you can kiss your money goodbye, my guess is they have no intention of supplying the goods.


----------



## SlothHead (Jun 10, 2007)

are you dealing with a business or an individual?
Thus did you get a reciept?


----------



## Krizzy31 (Jun 10, 2007)

It is a business, but i do not have a receipt. I do have copies of teh bank transfer deatls, and an email confirming payment received.

I feel if i name them now, then i have no leverage. I imagine they will read these posts as they seem to be very busy on this website, so, if after 7 days, i will name them, and also report them as interent fraud.


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Good*

Hope they see the light and the damage that can be done by them being named. 

This should not have been left to go this far and I feel sorry for you. If the money is owed then pay up and save your name from disgrace, although I know who you are


----------



## mickousley (Jun 10, 2007)

what state are you in and were they local to you how much do you stand to lose, if you name them they will lose alot of buisness there are some real scum out there in the reptile game 
Mick


----------



## falconboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey Krizzy31, was it a Commonwealth bank account you did the depost into by any chance?


----------



## freddy (Jun 10, 2007)

:lol: i reckon 110% its a sponsor but hey i could be wrong:? ...........................nup never


----------



## Bug collector (Jun 10, 2007)

does his username start with an bugc?? i like this guessing game!


----------



## inthegrass (Jun 10, 2007)

politley ask them now, on this forum are going to fulfill their part of the deal and/or at least explain themselves.???????????????????

are they in queensland????????????.
cheers.


----------



## bylo (Jun 10, 2007)

name them ,they don't deserve a 2nd chance after that long


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 10, 2007)

name them so we alll dnt get screwed buy them looks like its a scam sorry to say but i think u should pm them letting them no that u are gunna give up his name to all us herpers


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2007)

Its not the money its that some one has taken you for a ride and they are going to wait it out. low lifes are not welcome in australia.people who rip of old people or take advantage of poorly disadvantaged dosent matter ant wellbeing ,but this is not aloud its steeling so the longer you let em go the longer it will take for you to get your money back and they could be ripping off others. so let them up lets see who the baddy is scooby.


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jun 10, 2007)

Krizzy.. i hope this thread brings u a resolution to ur problem..
Dont do anything u arent comfortable with no matter wot others say.. i hope u get ur money back or at least ur enclosure.. remember there is a lot of good ppl out there too.. so dont let this first bad experience turn u off all dealings in future.. 
Cheers


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 10, 2007)

*True*



Hoppa1874 said:


> Krizzy.. i hope this thread brings u a resolution to ur problem..
> Dont do anything u arent comfortable with no matter wot others say.. i hope u get ur money back or at least ur enclosure.. remember there is a lot of good ppl out there too.. so dont let this first bad experience turn u off all dealings in future..
> Cheers



True. There are a lot of good people out there. Lot of shabby ones too. Hope the right decision is made by you and the right one made by the seller and if you choose to name them make sure you are comfortable in doing so.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jun 10, 2007)

Where are you located Krizzy?


----------



## Fester (Jun 10, 2007)

Trouble is by not naming the shonky one(s), makes people suspicious of the genuine seller and think twice about buying from anyone on here. I must say I too have had a bad experience with a seller on this forum!


----------



## Krizzy31 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, Im located in Melb and the seller in NSW. Wish i was local so i could take a little drive down.


----------



## bylo (Jun 10, 2007)

come on what town is the other person


----------



## falconboy (Jun 10, 2007)

How long must this go on before APS acts to protect us?


----------



## ALLANA (Jun 10, 2007)

Just so everyone knows it isn't us there talking about, just thought I would clarify that before people started looking at us .

Allana


----------



## falconboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Logan & Allana's Reptile Enclosures said:


> Just so everyone knows it isn't us there talking about, just thought I would clarify that before people started looking at us .
> 
> Allana



Ha Ha. Good one. 

Not what I've heard. 

Just kidding. :lol:


----------



## Australis (Jun 10, 2007)

A process of elimination?


Not a nice way to enter a hobby to be burnt right from the get go.


----------



## ALLANA (Jun 10, 2007)

falconboy said:


> Ha Ha. Good one.
> 
> Not what I've heard.
> 
> Just kidding. :lol:


 

lol shhhhh :lol:


----------



## horsenz (Jun 11, 2007)

i would name them so no one else gets ripped off,but you have to do it how you feel comfortable doing it


----------



## inthegrass (Jun 11, 2007)

hey krissy, have you heard from them yet???.
cheers


----------



## NSavage (Jun 11, 2007)

Krizzy, sounds like you are dealing with the same person as I am. I paid for an enclosure (in full) about 3-4 weeks ago now and I too was told 7-10 days. I was aware that it would take longer than usual as the enclosure has to be shipped from NSW to SA. The seller does come highly recommended by many people on this site. When I enquired as to what was happening I was told that the seller had been sick (It would have been nice of them to let me know that there was going to be a delay before I had to ask). They also told me that they had another order to fill before they could do mine. Did you get this story as well? I can understand that if others have put an order in before me their irder would be filled before mine but 7-10 days is 7-10 days regardless of what other work is going on. I also note that the seller has time to come onto the website and continue promoting their items but don't have time to fill the orders received. I don't see why you should have to wait for a refund until an enclosure that has not yet been made is sold either. I am going to make a further enquiry with the seller and demand that my enclosure be at my place by Friday at the latest or I will also be demanding a refund. I was fortunate enough to pay for my enclosure via PayPal so I shouldn't have too much trouble. In the event that I have the slightest murmer of any excuses or that they are unable to have the enclosure shipped to me by Friday or they wont refund I will more than gladly name the seller.


----------



## BCJTC (Jun 11, 2007)

You think you are giving a guy a break, put yourself under the illusion that perhaps the delay is simply from being snowed under with work... Seeing as there seems to be many waiting and no-one is being given any information, It's starting to look pretty ordinary and so I'll add my name to the list too Krizzy...


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 11, 2007)

Name them , looks like others are getting the run around too , would be the fair thing to do IMO .


----------



## NSavage (Jun 11, 2007)

OK it's starting to look like there are quite a few people having problems with this particular seler. Krissy are you able to change the title of this thread to 'Having problems with a seller of enclosures from this site' or something similar? If not can a Mod do it? It would be good to find out just how many people are having problems with this seller. I am also concerned that this seller is continuing to advertise his products and is also offering so caled 'specials' which could potentially cause more people problems.


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 11, 2007)

I wouldnt name them just yet as it might be seen as defermation. Have you all expressed your concerns to the person in question before hassling them in the public forum?

However they need to know that this sort of thing isnt on... If you cant fill the orders which are coming in, let the person know you are swamped and that it will take longer. People are usually happy to wait if they know a wait is required but waiting past a dedline can be anoying.


----------



## BCJTC (Jun 11, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> I wouldnt name them just yet as it might be seen as defermation. Have you all expressed your concerns to the person in question before hassling them in the public forum?
> 
> However they need to know that this sort of thing isnt on... If you cant fill the orders which are coming in, let the person know you are swamped and that it will take longer. People are usually happy to wait if they know a wait is required but waiting past a dedline can be anoying.



It appears that even though he couldn't fill the orders, whatever the reason, he has been taking more new orders... I'm a benefit of the doubt guy but after some contact I've had off the board I'm a little concerned now, to say the least...


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 11, 2007)

If i was you id express this concern strongly to the person in question and point him in the direction of this thread


----------



## NSavage (Jun 11, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> I wouldnt name them just yet as it might be seen as defermation. Have you all expressed your concerns to the person in question before hassling them in the public forum?
> 
> However they need to know that this sort of thing isnt on... If you cant fill the orders which are coming in, let the person know you are swamped and that it will take longer. People are usually happy to wait if they know a wait is required but waiting past a dedline can be anoying.



I agree that it would not be right to name the seller until they have had the oppurtunity to sort the issue out and I too would be happy to wait if there was an issue regarding the amount of work that they have at the moment. At the moment though my situation stands as such: I have been waiting 4 weeks and i am now aware that Krissy has been waiting 6 weeks and I am also aware of someone who has been waiting since the start of April so where does that leave me? I didn't spend $500 so that i could wait months for the product. I also have an issue with the fact that no one hears from the seller unless they contact them first and also that the seller continues to advertise their encloseures and continues to quote a 7-10 day delivery time although it is becoming obvious that they are unable to fulfill this. I am also concerned that the money that others and myself have paid will be difficult to get back.

I have sent another email to the seller and I am awaiting a reply. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## falconboy (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm sure the person has already seen the thread. They have been on bumping their enclosure threads already.

Delays are acceptable if there is good reason and that good reason is given to the buyer. From my dealings with this seller, the main problem is sheer laziness. (One reason was it wasn't sent because he's stayed in bed all morning!). Its no way to run a business, if in fact they are a registered business with ABN etc - maybe a call to the ATO is in order too.

I vote APS un-sponsors this sponsor. Who's with me?


----------



## NSavage (Jun 11, 2007)

falconboy said:


> I'm sure the person has already seen the thread. They have been on bumping their enclosure threads already.
> 
> I vote APS un-sponsors this sponsor. Who's with me?



At this stage I am happy to give it until Friday before I take any action. I am however concerned that my enclosure will not be made with the same care and diligence that others in the past have been if I make too much noise at the moment.


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Friday*

Give them until Friday to sort this out. If no communications are made by then then I would bury them and let everyone know.

Some of the people waiting have been waiting for far too long whilst this person sits on their money earning interest.


----------



## falconboy (Jun 11, 2007)

Oh, by the way, unhappy buyers *MUST* PM 'Slateman' with their problems if APS are to take any action. Just a quick PM to outline your problem will do.


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Defamation*

It's only defamation if things are found to be false.


----------



## NSavage (Jun 11, 2007)

falconboy said:


> Oh, by the way, unhappy buyers *MUST* PM 'Slateman' with their problems if APS are to take any action. Just a quick PM to outline your problem will do.



Might be a good idea if everyone that is having a problem with the seller do this whether they want to do anything about it at the moment or not just so slateman is aware of what is going on.....


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 11, 2007)

seems to me if you can get your orders out with in the time you specify , then you should not be taking peoples money for orders you cant fill .
6 weeks wait , when your told 7-10 days is rubbish .
any decent business would have rang with a reason , apology , and sorted it out quickly .
Krizzys money should have been refunded asap with a serious apology .
name and shame .


----------



## NSavage (Jun 11, 2007)

I have received a return email from the seller saying that my enclosure will be shipped on Wednesday. Hope others are getting similar joy!


----------



## mrmikk (Jun 11, 2007)

Let us know the outcome NSavage


----------



## Fester (Jun 11, 2007)

NSavage said:


> I have received a return email from the seller saying that my enclosure will be shipped on Wednesday. Hope others are getting similar joy!


 
If it is the same seller, I got lots of those promises! Which Wednesday, which month!!


----------



## NSavage (Jun 11, 2007)

Fester said:


> If it is the same seller, I got lots of those promises! Which Wednesday, which month!!



Lets see what happens.....


----------



## dragoncrab-64 (Jun 11, 2007)

HEY GUYS,
Give this person a break! They might have lots of stuff happening in their life at present, that's personal to them which has over ridden the enclosure business. I always give people the benefit of the doubt that they will do the right thing... just sometimes it takes longer than expected for those things to happen. My time frame isnt always in sync with other peoples. I am sure everyone who is waiting for an enclosure will get theirs, I know I will get mine. Being interstate might be part of the problem for us. Have a little patience..


----------



## BCJTC (Jun 11, 2007)

dragoncrab-64 said:


> HEY GUYS,
> Give this person a break! They might have lots of stuff happening in their life at present, that's personal to them which has over ridden the enclosure business. I always give people the benefit of the doubt that they will do the right thing... just sometimes it takes longer than expected for those things to happen. My time frame isnt always in sync with other peoples. I am sure everyone who is waiting for an enclosure will get theirs, I know I will get mine. Being interstate might be part of the problem for us. Have a little patience..



It only takes a PM or an email to sort this out... 5+ weeks is a bit much when their "stuff happening" still allows them to come on board to bump their advertisements and take more sales...


----------



## Fester (Jun 11, 2007)

dragoncrab-64 said:


> HEY GUYS,
> Give this person a break! They might have lots of stuff happening in their life at present, that's personal to them which has over ridden the enclosure business. I always give people the benefit of the doubt that they will do the right thing... just sometimes it takes longer than expected for those things to happen. My time frame isnt always in sync with other peoples. I am sure everyone who is waiting for an enclosure will get theirs, I know I will get mine. Being interstate might be part of the problem for us. Have a little patience..


 
Come on mate!! I didn't mind the wait, I didn't like the lies! You have obviously never run a successful business!


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 11, 2007)

dragoncrab-64 said:


> HEY GUYS,
> Give this person a break! They might have lots of stuff happening in their life at present, that's personal to them which has over ridden the enclosure business. I always give people the benefit of the doubt that they will do the right thing... just sometimes it takes longer than expected for those things to happen. My time frame isnt always in sync with other peoples. I am sure everyone who is waiting for an enclosure will get theirs, I know I will get mine. Being interstate might be part of the problem for us. Have a little patience..



If they cant fill the orders they have been paid for 6 weeks ago , why are they still taking orders / selling on here ?????


----------



## inthegrass (Jun 11, 2007)

if this person is having so many problems ,a simple phone call or pm or email would be the right thing to do. would you not agree.
weak so n so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## dragoncrab-64 (Jun 11, 2007)

Fester said:


> Come on mate!! I didn't mind the wait, I didn't like the lies! You have obviously never run a successful business!


 
Quite the opposite, I have a successful business Fester, do you? All I am saying is that anyone can get themselves in a tight spot if one of the wheels falls off the wagon...


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 11, 2007)

dragoncrab-64 said:


> Quite the opposite, I have a successful business Fester, do you? All I am saying is that anyone can get themselves in a tight spot if one of the wheels falls off the wagon...



So when a wheel falls of do you keep going or fix it ????


----------



## BCJTC (Jun 11, 2007)

dragoncrab-64 said:


> Quite the opposite, I have a successful business Fester, do you? All I am saying is that anyone can get themselves in a tight spot if one of the wheels falls off the wagon...



Surely you fix the wheel before you continue on the journey... None of us need to know if he's been ill or if there has been a family crisis or whatever the case may be, we just don't need to be strung along with next week, next Wednesday, next whenever... AND, and it's a BIG and, how can he be still taking orders and bumping his ads if he is in a tight spot...??? It's just bad business...


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Wheels*



dragoncrab-64 said:


> Quite the opposite, I have a successful business Fester, do you? All I am saying is that anyone can get themselves in a tight spot if one of the wheels falls off the wagon...



When your wheels fall off the wagon you get on the bloody phone and communicate with the RACV or RACQ etc etc and have the problem fixed.


----------



## dragoncrab-64 (Jun 11, 2007)

Its not our place to be judge and jury... its really between the buyers and seller, Why things havent gone a smoothly as first anticipated. Its also not my place to make assumptions to exactly why either.. I just made a suggestion that there could be others things going on.... another aspect of the situation to consider.


----------



## junglemad (Jun 11, 2007)

i used to run a very successful lawnmowing business. If you are a day late you lose the work sometimes...easy as that. Looks like i should start an enclosure business if you can get away with being 6 weeks late even though you pm everytime there is a for sale thread offering to swap an enclosure for snakes etc.


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Obligated*

When you run a business you are morally obligated to communicate any problems and when money has changed hands you have a moral obligation to make sure money is either returned (if requested) and the problems communicated. End of story.

Little problems can be fixed but big problem can and will bite people on the butt.


----------



## falconboy (Jun 11, 2007)

dragoncrab-64 said:


> HEY GUYS,
> Give this person a break! They might have lots of stuff happening in their life at present, that's personal to them which has over ridden the enclosure business. I always give people the benefit of the doubt that they will do the right thing... just sometimes it takes longer than expected for those things to happen. My time frame isnt always in sync with other peoples. I am sure everyone who is waiting for an enclosure will get theirs, I know I will get mine. Being interstate might be part of the problem for us. Have a little patience..



If it was a once off, fine, but this person is a repeat offender.


----------



## bylo (Jun 11, 2007)

we build a house in 12 weeks , what sort of an enclosure are you getting


----------



## BCJTC (Jun 11, 2007)

bylo said:


> we build a house in 12 weeks , what sort of an enclosure are you getting



32sq, 2 level brick veneer with hydronic slab heating and ducted gas heating upstairs, 4 bedroom, 3 bathroom and a 5 car garage...


----------



## Fester (Jun 11, 2007)

dragoncrab-64 said:


> Quite the opposite, I have a successful business Fester, do you? All I am saying is that anyone can get themselves in a tight spot if one of the wheels falls off the wagon...


 
Well I hope you run it a bit better if the wheels fall off your wagon. You do not continue to accept new orders if you cannot fullfil existing ones! That is certainly not good business practice, and someone that is running a successful business would agree.


----------



## Krizzy31 (Jun 11, 2007)

dragoncrab-64 said:


> Quite the opposite, I have a successful business Fester, do you? All I am saying is that anyone can get themselves in a tight spot if one of the wheels falls off the wagon...


 
I have been waiting 3 months. Each time contact is made its cause im chasing him.


----------



## Krizzy31 (Jun 11, 2007)

I just pm'd slateman. The seller has also stated that the enclosure will be sent tomorrow.

He also incuded lines of having me sued and banned etc etc. 

I would like to thank every one for all their help and coming forward with advice.


----------



## falconboy (Jun 11, 2007)

Krizzy31 said:


> He also incuded lines of having me sued and banned etc etc.
> 
> I would like to thank every one for all their help and coming forward with advice.



He tried that with you too hey? Seems he'll be spending a lot of time in court. Then noone will get their enclosures! :lol:


----------



## ALLANA (Jun 11, 2007)

Have you all paid the full amount for the enclosure?, or just a deposit. Might be best just asking for a refund and finding someone more local that you can go and pick the enclousre up at. This is why we havn't done any interstate orders as of yet as we refuse to use dodgy cheap ways of sending our enclosures, even if it means paying a little extra for a reliable courier. At least you know they will get there on time and in one piece. Have your enclosures been made and sent and just got lost? or they havn't even been made yet. WIth any business there are things that happen that you just cannot control but a simple phone call to explain the situation isn't a hard thing to do. I've lost track of the numerous family emergency's etc we've had pop up while having orders on, yet our orders are always first priority. I hope you's get your refunds and enclosures soon.
Allana


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 11, 2007)

Krizzy31 said:


> I just pm'd slateman. The seller has also stated that the enclosure will be sent tomorrow.
> 
> He also incuded lines of having me sued and banned etc etc.
> 
> I would like to thank every one for all their help and coming forward with advice.



Banned and sued for what? I didnt see anywhere were they were named by you.Besides 6 odd weeks after paying for a product and not getting a refund etc etc,it should be you taking the matter further,I know who would win.


----------



## Krizzy31 (Jun 11, 2007)

the suing part would be intersesting. As for the rest, its been 12 weeks since i paid, i asked for the refund 6 weeks ago. At least now i may get the enclosure. Although i might sell it as it will be a constant reminder of the whole incident.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jun 11, 2007)

Krizzy31 said:


> the suing part would be intersesting. As for the rest, its been 12 weeks since i paid, i asked for the refund 6 weeks ago. At least now i may get the enclosure. Although i might sell it as it will be a constant reminder of the whole incident.



Well after all that time has passed with you being out of pocket then if you dont want the enclosure then you should recieve a full refund.Its the least they could do under the circumstances.


----------



## ALLANA (Jun 11, 2007)

Krizzy31 said:


> the suing part would be intersesting. As for the rest, its been 12 weeks since i paid, i asked for the refund 6 weeks ago. At least now i may get the enclosure. Although i might sell it as it will be a constant reminder of the whole incident.


 

OMG 12 weeks:shock:. Hopefully this seller does finally send you your enclosure:?. I think I would be screaming after 12 weeks. I think if the seller didn't think they were in the wrong they would of jumped on this thread a long time ago defending themselves. I don't think they would have any grounds on suing you either, court is not a cheap process and it would end up a lot cheaper in the long run just to refund u or give you a enclosure. I would say they have proberbly spent your money (reason for needing to sell more enclosures) this being the reason you proberbly havn't got a refund or a enclosure for that matter. But that's just MO.

Allana


----------



## Saz (Jun 11, 2007)

Absolutely disgraceful behaviour. You don't take money for something and then not deliver the goods. A few weeks late is forgiveable, but three months late and then to be told that you have to wait for the enclosure he hasn't yet made to resell. Who is he trying to kid???? He's just lucky noone has taken it further yet. 



Krizzy31 said:


> I just pm'd slateman. The seller has also stated that the enclosure will be sent tomorrow.
> 
> He also incuded lines of having me sued and banned etc etc.
> 
> I would like to thank every one for all their help and coming forward with advice.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jun 11, 2007)

If it's the same person you're talking about, he still owes me over $1000 dollars. It's been nearly a year - could be longer. Sent me the wrong enclosures (half the size I paid for) which had broken pieces and looked like they were made in a real hurry - holes for electrical wiring looked like they were cut out with a pair of tin snips. Took several months for him to send them after many phone calls and emails, and when he sent out the wrong ones he claimed I was the person in the wrong and threatened to sue because I got angry (who wouldn't). And he had the hide to say I threatened his girlfriend on the phone... What a laugh, just goes to prove what a loser this low life is.

I know I'll never get my money back - some people are downright thieves. This guy stole from me and nothing was done.

I don't see the logic having a forum praising sellers when we don't have one shaming them. I can understand the fear of litigation, but providing one forum but not the other provides shonky seller with protection they should not be entitled to.

If anyone wants details of the seller who ripped me off (including pictures), PM me and I will provide you with details.

I'm not going to name him again as I already have and that achieved nothing. If he gives me my money back, I'll tell everyone but that will not change the fact he is a criminal.

Perhaps sponsors should only be registered businesses. This way buyers will at least have some protection if they get ripped off.

I've included a couple of photos of the shoddy workmanship. Remember also the enclosures were half the size I paid for.


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Now I know*



spilota_variegata said:


> If it's the same person you're talking about, he still owes me over $1000 dollars. It's been nearly a year - could be longer. Sent me the wrong enclosures (half the size I paid for) which had broken pieces and looked like they were made in a real hurry - holes for electrical wiring looked like they were cut out with a pair of tin snips. Took several months for him to send them after many phone calls and emails, and when he sent out the wrong ones he claimed I was the person in the wrong and threatened to sue because I got angry (who wouldn't). And he had the hide to say I threatened his girlfriend on the phone... What a laugh, just goes to prove what a loser this low life is.
> 
> I know I'll never get my money back - some people are downright thieves. This guy stole from me and nothing was done.
> 
> ...



No names to be mentioned as I know exactly who it is now. One person with a gripe is one thing but a whole laod is another. Pull your finger out and fix the problems.


----------



## krusty (Jun 11, 2007)

dragoncrab-64 said:


> Quite the opposite, I have a successful business Fester, do you? All I am saying is that anyone can get themselves in a tight spot if one of the wheels falls off the wagon...



if you can not finish the work you are paid for you dont take any one else's money.
other wise thats how pepole get hurt.


----------



## krusty (Jun 11, 2007)

i make cages for pepole and when i have to much work on i say soory i dont have the time for any more orders at the moment and recomend some one else or i will tell them that i can make it but it will take a bit longer than normal but only ask for a small deposit.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jun 11, 2007)

krusty said:


> i make cages for pepole and when i have to much work on i say soory i dont have the time for any more orders at the moment and recomend some one else or i will tell them that i can make it but it will take a bit longer than normal but only ask for a small deposit.



The difference between the person/people mentioned in this thread and you is that you have morals and are a gentlman  I wish I could the same about the person who wronged me...


----------



## krusty (Jun 11, 2007)

spilota_variegata said:


> The difference between the person/people mentioned in this thread and you is that you have morals and are a gentlman  I wish I could the same about the person who wronged me...



why thank you,i try to do my best as i hate beeing taken for a ride so i dont like doing it to any one else.....but thats just me.


----------



## falconboy (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, I have now missed 11 phone calls in 45min from this person (obviously regarding this thread). Any more and I will class it as harrassment and it will become a matter for the police.

Consider yourself WARNED.


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 11, 2007)

Why rnt u answering them?


----------



## Forensick (Jun 11, 2007)

hmmm....

i hope its not the person i was saving up to buy enclosures off


----------



## dickyknee (Jun 11, 2007)

Forensick said:


> hmmm....
> 
> i hope its not the person i was saving up to buy enclosures off



it's not haqrd to work out who it is who it is  .
dont spend your money just yet


----------



## falconboy (Jun 11, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> Why rnt u answering them?



Firstly, because I have no interest in talking to this person as I doubt its an apology for all the time he messed me around.:shock: Secondly, because I already know how the conversation will go. :lol: Probably a few words starting with 'F' :lol::lol:

:shock:


----------



## Forensick (Jun 11, 2007)

its okay, i found someone else on this site selling bigger ones secondhand....

but was looking at getting another later this year...


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jun 11, 2007)

*...*



falconboy said:


> Firstly, because I have no interest in talking to this person as I doubt its an apology for all the time he messed me around.:shock: Secondly, because I already know how the conversation will go. :lol: Probably a few words starting with 'F' :lol::lol:
> 
> :shock:



Believe me the conversation will become nasty. Also, telephone calls do not leave a paper trail. He can promise you anything on the phone then deny the conversation ever took place. If he is honourable, he should make himself known in this thread, apologise and make right his wrongs. 

I personally believe it's easier to avoid getting into trouble than trying to get out of it once you've done something wrong. Believe me, I'm no angel. I've done things wrong in my life. Difference is is that I'm man enough to admit my wrongdoings and make them right. One thing I have never done in my life is steal from someone. My conscious would not allow me to do something that would hurt someone.

Good luck...


----------



## falconboy (Jun 11, 2007)

He doesn't owe me anything currently, so theres no reason for him to ring other than abuse. 

The phone has gone quiet - one more missed call and he will be on the wrong side of the law very quickly.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 11, 2007)

Krizzy31 said:


> I just pm'd slateman. The seller has also stated that the enclosure will be sent tomorrow.
> 
> He also incuded lines of having me sued and banned etc etc.
> 
> I would like to thank every one for all their help and coming forward with advice.




I have been keeping a close eye on this thread. No names have been mentioned. Some people think they know who the person is.....a bad reputation spreads very quickly in our small herp community.
Krissy,you will not be banned from our site. No sponsor has the right to request that any of our members be banned.
I am tired of all the complaints that keep popping up in the forums.If it was up to me, I would put as much distance between APS and this person as possible. It is not my site and the decision is Slatemans. I am sure he will act in the best interest of all our members.


----------



## shamous1 (Jun 11, 2007)

*The Voice*



Greebo said:


> I have been keeping a close eye on this thread. No names have been mentioned. Some people think they know who the person is.....a bad reputation spreads very quickly in our small herp community.
> Krissy,you will not be banned from our site. No sponsor has the right to request that any of our members be banned.
> I am tired of all the complaints that keep popping up in the forums.If it was up to me, I would put as much distance between APS and this person as possible. It is not my site and the decision is Slatemans. I am sure he will act in the best interest of all our members.



The Voice of Wisdom speaketh the truth.


----------



## falconboy (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks for popping by Greebo. We knew you'd be lurking somewhere.


----------



## freddy (Jun 11, 2007)

falconboy said:


> Thanks for popping by Greebo. We knew you'd be lurking somewhere.


soooo true:lol:


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 11, 2007)

Krizzy31 said:


> I just pm'd slateman. The seller has also stated that the enclosure will be sent tomorrow.
> 
> He also incuded lines of having me sued and banned etc etc.
> 
> I would like to thank every one for all their help and coming forward with advice.


 
Krizzy if you no longer want the enclosure demand a refund, after 3 months you are well within your rights.


----------



## ALLANA (Jun 11, 2007)

After all this if I were any of you still waiting for your enclosure I would be getting a refund (if you's can even get that) because the chances of even getting your enclosures and by the sounds of it the right one's without them being dodgy would be slim IMO. I'm pretty sure I'm on the same wave length to who it is in question, I just hope they own up to there mistakes and do something to fix it.


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 11, 2007)

Whether explicitly stated or not the person in question has been made known


----------



## orsm (Jun 11, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> Whether explicitly stated or not the person in question has been made known



So why are the ads continuously bumped to the top? The whole concept of bumping ads to make a quick buck is ridiculous considering that it's easy enough for anyone to do a search.


----------



## BCJTC (Jun 11, 2007)

I would hope with all of this coming out, his selling privileges have been suspended so no-one else has to suffer... 

I haven't heard from him after my pm requesting a delivery date last week and I haven't heard from Slateman although I guess he's a little flooded atm...


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 11, 2007)

orsm said:


> So why are the ads continuously bumped to the top? The whole concept of bumping ads to make a quick buck is ridiculous considering that it's easy enough for anyone to do a search.



Whats that got to do with my quote lol


----------



## horsenz (Jun 11, 2007)

iam sure those that have been around awhile know who it is, but they should be named so to protect those who are making and selling enclosure's ,and for those buying so they to dont get sucked in and ripped off


----------



## NSavage (Jun 11, 2007)

If I have the same trouble (further to the trouble I'm already having) I'll not be happy.....



spilota_variegata said:


> If it's the same person you're talking about, he still owes me over $1000 dollars. It's been nearly a year - could be longer. Sent me the wrong enclosures (half the size I paid for) which had broken pieces and looked like they were made in a real hurry - holes for electrical wiring looked like they were cut out with a pair of tin snips. Took several months for him to send them after many phone calls and emails, and when he sent out the wrong ones he claimed I was the person in the wrong and threatened to sue because I got angry (who wouldn't). And he had the hide to say I threatened his girlfriend on the phone... What a laugh, just goes to prove what a loser this low life is.
> 
> I know I'll never get my money back - some people are downright thieves. This guy stole from me and nothing was done.
> 
> ...


----------



## mungus (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, I'm next in line...........
Not for an enclosure but a ministat 300.
I'll post it to you by Friday [ yes its paid for ]
Thats the same line every week for the last 3 weeks.
I was even called a ' thug ' !!!!!!!!!
Me a thug ????


----------



## Forensick (Jun 11, 2007)

there is a discussion thread in the for aps discussion section


----------



## Craig2 (Jun 11, 2007)

He may be in the(prolly is from what i have read ) wrong and im not defending him but why o why did it take krizzy to bring this up obviousley there were several other people affected by this comany now in one night a bloke who is trying to make a little money (prolly is cause it seems like abits coming in not much going out) down 
is krizzy the only one with enough guts to bring this to the attension of us all.
It does seem to be a wide spred issue not just 1-2 people.


----------



## BCJTC (Jun 11, 2007)

mr-magic said:


> He may be in the(prolly is from what i have read ) wrong and im not defending him but why o why did it take krizzy to bring this up obviousley there were several other people affected by this comany now in one night a bloke who is trying to make a little money (prolly is cause it seems like abits coming in not much going out) down
> is krizzy the only one with enough guts to bring this to the attension of us all.
> It does seem to be a wide spred issue not just 1-2 people.



I just considered I was probably a one-off until I read Krizzys thread... Perhaps the others felt the same... I was prepared to wear the benefit of the doubt until it all fell in a pile of crap...


----------



## falconboy (Jun 11, 2007)

No, he is not the only one with guts. I brought it up a few weeks ago, and the seller in question outed himself. These threads usually die a quick death at the hand of mods (I can understand why occasionally) and are never seen again, hence why it SEEMS like this is the first. Thats the main problem, in the past, 'iffy' behaviour of sponsors was not allowed to be publicised. I think, however, in this case the mods are now aware that it is more widespread than one or 2 people not getting their goods. Otherwise this would not have lasted as long as it has!


----------



## Craig2 (Jun 11, 2007)

falconboy i do agree totally about some deleted threds
aps is a powerful site and has the tendancy to make or break people as it only talkes one person to bad mouth someone then out comes the band waggons and b4 you know it the person being bad mouthed is lower than scum (Wether they were not in the wrong at all).
All because i person had a gripe and every one has to follow. It happens everywhere though. 

It has happend to a few very knowedable people on here and theye were active members so i can understand why these threds are deleted.

But because it is so influencial there should be a disputes section or just feedback not neg or positve just feedback especially for companys who fly under the aps banner 
better promotion for the good ones and it will weed out the scum..


----------

